# Need suggestions for a gaming/editing computer build for Rs 50,000/-



## shebz7 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi I live Delhi and have been working advertising sector for 4 years and need to buy a system with the following requirements. I used to be an AMD fanboy and have build Athlon x2 and llano (APU) based systems for parents in the past but am aware of the recent performance superiority of Intel core I series. I was checking anandtech forums and their weekly 1000$ build suggestions but they keep going out of my budget and thus need your help for creating a build that can come under the Rs 50000 as there will be further costs of UPS and table and internet and wifi router etc…


1.	What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: This computer will be mainly used for gaming and watching movies for the first 3-4 months but I plan to re-learn editing and graphic software’s that I had learnt during my college days. Reason for that is I want to start a website and would like to design basic templates for it by myself. I have friends in production houses who will guide me in learning this as well.
Games like Batman Arkham city and its prequels sequels. Fifa and PES series Metro, BF3, CS:GO, COD black Ops2, Last of us and other new games that are upcoming like watch dogs and gta5. Am not a big fan of crisis and believe more in gameplay than graphics so medium range graphics are fine don’t want to play at 16 AA or at crazy 4k resolutions. Will be happy to play at 720p with decent frame rates without Anti-antialiasing.

Softwares like adobe premiere and Photoshop and also I am planning to learn Reason 5, fruity loops and Ableton live in the coming months, once I save some money to buy a midi keyboard and mic.  

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Budget has been increased from earlier 40 - 45k to 50k now and that’s the max I can go at the moment. I am worried I will run out of cash to buy stuff like  UPS, Desktop table, Internet and wifi router  

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Too scared so not really at the moment 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 with a multiboot setup with win xp so I can run some legacy apps like Sony Walkman’s sonicstage and play my all-time favorite game Max Payne 1.
Please don’t count the OS costs as I have a friend who will gift me the windows 8 license key as birthday gift  
Would also like to experiment with hackintosh as I have used macbook in the past and garageband was fun so if I can find a reliable hackintosh I can use mac for my musical lessons.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB (I already have 1 Tb WD Essential portable usb drive which is full with data and thus would like to offload some of it on the machine.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes looking for a monitor that can handle HD movies. Preferably 22” Full HD LED one with HDMI video connectivity.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers and headphones I have already and don’t want to buy.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Around 17-18th august weekend

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have built one in the past during school days but that was a long time ago and thus would be getting an assembler to do it for me this time around. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I Live in Delhi and near Nehru place so will be buying parts from cost to cost or similar shop there. But yes I am open to buying parts from flipkart or theitwares if the specified product is not available locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Would not like to buy dated products and would prefer to have the latest generation. Need a good case gpu and motherboard advise as I am clueless about the importance of these in the overall build. I can understand benchmarks and tests for gpu/cpu but the importance of motherboards and power supply and cooling and case blows me out. Also gpu performance wise i will need guidance.
Also need wireless keyboard and mouse as I will sometime connect my CPU with the television to play games or watch movies on TV with friends and family (currently have a series 4 samsung 32 inch led tv)

My dream build would be something like this but alas I don’t have the money so please help
i5 4670 +  Z87 mobo combo 
DDR3 1600 8GB 
7970  
WD 1TB 
DVD Burner 
500W psu
Cabinet for arnd 2000-3000 rs

But I believe in my budget I’ll get something like fx 6300 series but i am just worried that it wont be future proof or capable for the taks i have planned like music production or editing softwares and play game like watch dogs/gta 5

Thank you in advance for reading such a lengthy post and guiding in my purchase.

Cheers
Shebz


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2013)

welcome to TDF 
here goes my suggestion
Fx 6300 - 7.2k
asus m5 a97 r2.0 -7k
gskill ripjaws X 8gb 1600mhz- 4.5k
amd ati hd 7870 - 16k
seasonic s12 ii 520 - 4k
asus 24b5st odd - 1k
dell s2240l - 8.5k
nzxt gamma - 2.5k
lenovo m6811 mouse- 0.65k
logitech keyboard - 0.3k


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2013)

I use a local made normal wooden table 3' x 4' 5" costed me Rs. 600 + transport Rs. 100 in 2011. Similar computer table costed near to Rs.4000 at that time. So i would suggest get a normal table & keep the cabinet at floor. This should save some cost.

go with the above config. search for 7870xt if you can find one @18K go with that.
For UPS APC 1.1KVA ~Rs. 5000


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks avinandan012 and rijinpk1 for the warm welcome and providing the suggestions.

I have some queries . 

#1 Do i need a 520 watt psu - Electricity bills are anyways quite high here
#2 I don't want to buy a costly card like 7870 as 16-18 grand is too much ( i don't want to play games on ultra settings i am fine with medium to high quality with msaa disabled but yes GTA 5 is something i would like to play in the future and if that does not run on a card i buy now it would be really depressing later on) 
#3 Isn't it better to go for a 4gb x 2 setup for ram as that will be helpful in future if one of them dies the computer will still stay alive.
#4 Are nzxt gamma cabinets easily available in nehru place market ?? if not can u suggest some alternatives which look little demonic and scary. You see we all dream of alienware  
#5 I would like to go for wireless mouse and keyboard setup please suggest some which are good for FPS games.
#6 5k for a freaking UPS what has the world come to  

Also thanks for the table tip i'll plan something like that only.

I will also buy a microsoft gaming controller to play fifa which will add to the cost so i need to save some money from the current recommended setup as its going above my 50 k budget.


And finally can i please have a Intel based config to compare so i can convince myself that i am not making a wrong decision of shelling out half a lac and going for a sub par rig.

Thanks 
Shebz


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also is the dell monitors IPS display good for gaming ??? and how about a geforce card something like 660
the results here AnandTech | Bench - GPU13 are quite in geforce's favour


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 7, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Thanks avinandan012 and rijinpk1 for the warm welcome and providing the suggestions.
> 
> I have some queries .
> 
> ...



#1 a 520 W PSU does NOT consume 520W of power all the time the power consumed depends on the system's load and PSU's efficiency. For eg., I have a 430 W PSU but my system (including monitor) never consumes more than 200 W of power.

#2 You cnn buy GTX 660 which is available for ~13k at some places.

#3 RAM wont die that easy without brutal overclocking and an inch of dust cover.

#4 maybe. You can always buy online.

#5 Wireless mice and keyboard aren't recommended for gaming. Additionally, wireless mice is generally heavier and thau unergonomic in long run (trust me, you are gonna have RSI at some time unless you exercise).

#6 to high quality PSU's which are more efficient than the 3k alternatives and thus cheaper in long run and don't need a battery replacement every now and then. Don't even look at iball or numeric UPS'.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 7, 2013)

1st of all, HD 7870 is a better card than GTX 660. 2ndly, the cards suggested here to you (HD 7870 or GTX 660) are never meant to run all the new games at highest settings, they are necessary for getting good performance in 1080P resolution with mixture of high, medium and normal settings.
Regarding PSU, buddy, if you get high end components, you need good PSU too. And a 550W PSU does not mean it will always supply 550W power and draw from your circuit accordingly. It will supply as much power as needed by the system.
Regarding 4GB X 2 or 8GB X 1 Ram configuration, 4GB X 2 might perform slightly better in some applications due to dual channel configuration but that improvement is negligible in real life in most cases. If you look at the price, then 8GB X 1 configuration is more VFM. Add another 8GB later.


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks harshill 
I did not get your answer for ups what do mean by 3k alternatives and battery replacement for ups

Cilius I so want to steal your rig  
On a serious note I understand your point regarding graphic cards although dies it mean these cards are old and will be outdated by say jan when next gen games start launching as I thought 7870 was the current gen ???

Also by your massive post counts I believe u have seen enough cases like mine and can u suggest an intel based config for my budget and also elaborate on my concern of dell's ips technology monitors


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2013)

Here you go config best suited to your budget.....

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2500,
Gigabyte HD7790 2GB OC -11300,
Antec VP550 -4000,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8500,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Logitech G400 -1600,
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -2000.
TOTAL -50,000.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> welcome to TDF
> here goes my suggestion
> Fx 6300 - 7.2k
> asus m5 a97 r2.0 -7k
> ...



*+1 for this configuration.* Placing a 6 Core Processor + HD 7870 is a great choice of hardware. For gaming @ 1080P resolution with high setting, HD 7870 is the best VFM card. Don't compromise on here for getting pricy peripherals likl very high end Mouse and Keyboard. Also the Lenovo M6811 mouse, don't get fooled by its cheaper price. It is a true gaming mouse with 1600 DPI refresh rate, Laser pointer (Yes, it is a laser mouse) and 5 porgrammable buttoons make it perfect for FPS and RPG gaming. Performance wise, it can be compared with Logitech G300, priced @ 1.3K


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 8, 2013)

IMO op should go for i5-4430 with b85 board....
as OP has nothing with overclocking so Any FX proccy or Z87 mobo will ne waste of money
i5 4430 12k
Asus B85M-G 6.6k
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB 2.2k
WD Blue 1 TB 3.9k
Zotac GTX66013k
Antec VP450P 2.6k
NZXT Gamma 2.2k
Asus.24x Optical drive 1k
Dell S2240L 8.5k
Logitech K200 - 0.4k
Lenovo M6811 - 0.65k (available on flipkart)
Total 52.05k much better then FX 6300 rig 
get links frok my sig.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> much better then FX 6300 rig
> get links frok my sig.



how? 7870 is superior to 650ti.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

Ankush, 7870 is not a 12K card, it is around 16K. And with i5 4430, Op can only accomodate a GTX 650 Ti Boost whereas with FX-6300, he is getting a 7870. Now no matter how superior i5 4430 is over FX-6300, it can't perform better than a FX-6300 + 7870 combination when paired with a GTX 650 Ti Boost.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Ankush, 7870 is not a 12K card, it is around 16K. And with i5 4430, Op can only accomodate a GTX 650 Ti Boost whereas with FX-6300, he is getting a *GTX 650 Ti Boost*. Now no matter how superior i5 4430 is over FX-6300, it can't perform better than a FX-6300 + 7870 combination when paired with a GTX 650 Ti Boost.


typo. It is 7870


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> #6 to high quality PSU's which are more efficient than the 3k alternatives and thus cheaper in long run and don't need a battery replacement every now and then. Don't even look at iball or numeric UPS'.



Can you please elaborate this point i did'nt get it


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

I think he was talking about UPS. Company like APC provides very good quality battery and offers 2 years of warranty over all the components whereas companies like Intex, Frontech offer only 1 year warranty for the battery. Now these low quality UPS can not be believed for long run, you might find battery issues after 1 year. In that case, you have to get a new battery which will increase the cost in long run.


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Guys ,
So it all comes down to this 

View attachment 11652
See the attached pic of the 3 configs

My points of concern are fx6300 + 7870 is an obvious winner when compared to i5 4430 + 650 TI in terms of gaming *but when it comes to processing power or stuff like video rendering and adding multiple plugins in music editing software like reason will amd be a better option or not ? *(although in my research i came to know that 4430 is a low end model of 4th gen intel chip and will be beaten hands down by third gen 3570 processor and i'd rather increase my budget by 3k and buy the 3570 then get this 4430 processor )

*Secondly in PSU* antec vp 450 and similar coolermaster ones are cheaper by 1000-1400 should i go for that ??
Also Zebronics ZEB-450 Gold 450 Watts PSU (Black) is for 850 bucks how is that so cheap ??

Thirdly keyboard and mouse - Can i buy LOGITECH/microsoft cordless KIT for around 2K bucks and for serious gaming buy the lenovo M6811 mouse and use it with the wireless keyboard as a gaming keyboard is not something i am looking for atm.

Looking for your suggestion and i hope the moderators approve this post quickly 

Cheers
Shahbaz


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, that ya for ups, not psu. Typo.

Yeah, that ya for ups, not psu. Typo.

Yeah, that ya for ups, not psu. Typo.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 8, 2013)

avoid cheap desi psu also avoid coolermasters. antec one is best in that price 

NOW one more thing heared a lot that 4th gen performes merely 4-6% more then 3gens, its half truth Afaik there is a good enough increase in performence, also a good upgrade path for broadwell


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2013)

Regrading processing capabilities, FX-6300 performs similar to i5 2400. So I don't think FX-6300 can't handle your requirements. Now if you can spend 12K+ for Processor then why not FX-8350 or FX-8320. It beats i5 4430 in all the multi-threaded applications. 
Ankush28, in performance front Hashwell is only 7% ahead on an average when compared to Ivy Bridge running at same clock speed. But for future upgrade path, you are right about Haswell based config.


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Visited cost to cost in nehru place yesterday and these are the concerns 

I am not increasing my budget (the 5% vat has already increased the budget now) and will be going with the 6300k - Is the an easily overclockable Processor ???
Now availability is a concern and the MOBO i am getting is ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 which is believe is a lower version and i should not go for it right ??
On the ram i am getting corsair vengeance instead of gskil ripjaws ?? what should i do as googling reveals that corsairs are bit taller and might hinder cpu coolers - is that so ??
On the HDD i am getting 1 TB WD green instead of blue ?? as per wd's website this seems to be a better choice right ?
On the graphic card 7850 is 3k cheaper should i go for that if it's not going to be too big of a compromise ?
PSU available is CORRSAIR VS 550 SMPS is this good or i should order antec or seasonic online ??

DVD drive available is HP ...  which i don't think must be an issue or should i insist on asus and wait for it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 13, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Visited cost to cost in nehru place yesterday and these are the concerns
> 
> I am not increasing my budget (the 5% vat has already increased the budget now) and will be going with the 6300k - Is the an easily overclockable Processor ???
> Now availability is a concern and the MOBO i am getting is ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 which is believe is a lower version and i should not go for it right ??
> ...



> FX 6300 is a good processor and can be easily overclocked.

> Avoid Asus m5a97 le r2.0. If  asus m5a97 r2.0 isn't available, then get Gigabyte 970A DS3. Don't compromise with the motherboard.

> Vengance is equally good. It hinders with the cpu cooler if you install an aftermarket cpu cooler. With stock cooler, you are fine.

> Avoid Green as your primary drive. get WD blue or seagate barracuda. Go with seagate if wd blue isn't available.

> 7870 is LOT better than 7850. try to get 7870, else GTX 660.

> Corsair's VS series isn't very good and is not at all ment for powerful PC's. Get Seasonic S12II or antec.

> no big deal with optical drive.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 13, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Visited cost to cost in nehru place yesterday and these are the concerns
> 
> I am not increasing my budget (the 5% vat has already increased the budget now) and will be going with the 6300k - Is the an easily overclockable Processor ???
> Now availability is a concern and the MOBO i am getting is ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 which is believe is a lower version and i should not go for it right ??
> ...



fx 6300 can be overclocked very easily. if you can only find asus LE , then get this  Buy Online ECS A970M-A-Deluxe 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard in india. it is a very good mobo at that price point.it has 6 phase vrm design and is a good choice over gigabyte/msi 970 chipset based mobo and asus le .
vengeance is very good indeed,corsair's rma service is also very good,so you can go with it easily. since the mobo has 4 ram slots and when you use only 2 rams slots in dual channel or one ram in single channel, vengeance height does not matter. So no problem with good cpu coolers.if you use 4 ram slots(think yourself whether it is needed or not) , height will matter for big cpu coolers  .
go for wd blue at any cost. it is easily available in many shops. If you cant find one , then visit some other shops, atleast one of them will have it. go for 7870 only. it is very good indeed. Try to get 7870 xt or gtx 660 at cheaper rate(not recommended over 7870). I dont suggest to go for 7850.
dont go for vs 550. order seasonic online. you should get the 520w unit since you may overclock.  
odd does matter much only if you are using it too much,that is a why asus is suggested by most. so no problem in going for hp also .you can go for asus if you are heavily reading and writing cd,dvd etc


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies harshil and rijinpk1 
I think i will have to buy parts from different places as from your suggestions it looks like compromise is not an option and i will have to search deeply for the mother board. Gigabyte 970A DS3 is a cheaper board than le r2.0 and i assume it might be not good enough besides i'd rather buy asus boards than gigabyte ...as i have a bad history with this company.

Also i will save up some money and go buy the 7870 card

Thanks again for all the help ..will go hunting again next week and update here

Cheers


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 14, 2013)

GAMEMAX official website | Precenting radiation,enjoying playing-9603

ON SALE! - NZXT CABINET VULCAN M - Rs.3,399 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

How are these cabinets   .. will they fit my config 

Processor	Fx 6300    *7290*
Mobo	asus m5 a97 r2.0 *6790*
Ram	Corssair Vengence 8gb *5190 *
HDD	WD Blue 1 TB *3990*
Graphic Card	amd ati hd 7870 *16790 *( need clarity on this as cost to cost gave me this quote and said it was saphire company but i dont think its available at that price anywhere and they are not sure about the model number )
PSU	Corsair vs 550 or cx 500 (if i get this one) - *3000-4000*
DVD	HP *1150*
Monitor	dell s2240l - *8752*
Basic logitech multimedia combo - *800 *
Cabinet available is gamemax one ...link shared in the first line - for *3500*

Total - 58252
vat 5% - 61164


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> GAMEMAX official website | Precenting radiation,enjoying playing-9603
> 
> ON SALE! - NZXT CABINET VULCAN M - Rs.3,399 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> 
> ...



> NZXT valcan m is a uATX case. this *may* create space problems and poor cable management.

> Skip that PSu and get Seasonics S12II 520 W.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2013)

^^ Completely agreed with Harshil's suggestion; about both PSU and Cabinet.


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 15, 2013)

What about the game max one ?? Will that work with this rig ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> What about the game max one ?? Will that work with this rig ?



Get Corsair 300R and be happy for your entire life


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Corsair 300R and be happy for your entire life



What ??  I think you Quoted wrong post

Yes OP that game will easily run on this rig in mid-high setting


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 15, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> GAMEMAX official website | Precenting radiation,enjoying playing-9603
> 
> ON SALE! - NZXT CABINET VULCAN M - Rs.3,399 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> 
> ...



I think the 7870 is available for 15.5k easily. 7870 GHz Version is 16.5k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I think the 7870 is available for 15.5k easily. 7870 GHz Version is 16.5k



That was before INR started falling. Currently 7870 is ~18.5k.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That was before INR started falling. Currently 7870 is ~18.5k.



Rupee is already 63 now 
I got 15.5k quote from 2 people for 7870! on saturday!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

^ where from?

^ where from?


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 16, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> What ??  I think you Quoted wrong post
> 
> Yes OP that game will easily run on this rig in mid-high setting



I am sorry ankush but i's you who have misread it here 
I was asking about the cabinet from gamemax and if it will be suitable for my rig ??
See the below link 

GAMEMAX official website | Precenting radiation,enjoying playing-9603



harshilsharma63 said:


> Get Corsair 300R and be happy for your entire life



Hi Harshil now you have brought in a new angle to my confusions  hehe
I wanted to be a cheapster and go for the gamemax cabinet whose link i had share in my earlier post

now i will have to look into finding this corsair 300r and what will it cost me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 16, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> I am sorry ankush but i's you who have misread it here
> I was asking about the cabinet from gamemax and if it will be suitable for my rig ??
> See the below link
> 
> ...



Not sure about the gamemax cabinet, but if you want a cheaper cabinet, get NZXT gamma available for 2600.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gamma is still available for 2.2k good for OP


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Gamma is still available for 2.2k good for OP



I don't like the look of gamma and also that it does not have the usb 3 port in front on it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 17, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> I don't like the look of gamma and also that it does not have the usb 3 port in front on it



See, you cannot get everything in a budget. you need to compromise on something. And as fas as front USB 3 ports go, there are aftermarket USB 3.0 ports available that you can attach in 5.25" bay. Look on eBay.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 17, 2013)

Or NZXT source elite 210 @ 2.9k
it has USB 3.0


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

if you have a little more budget, try antec gx700 also. Somebody here got it for rs 3800 recently.


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 27, 2013)

what do you think about cooler master k380 
Cooler Master: K380

Or Corsair 300r
Carbide Series® 300R Compact PC Gaming Case


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

get 300r


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 27, 2013)

yeah i was thinking about the corsair 300r but availability is an issue for that one hope i can get my hands on it 

meanwhile can u tell be the diff between xfx 7870 and sapphire's 7870 and the reason for the price difference here 

Graphic Cards - Buy Graphic Cards Online at Best Prices in India - Computer Components : Computers | Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

get sapphire to get good A.S.S compared to xfx. try to find it  locally. it should be around 16k.


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 27, 2013)

A.S.S = after sales something  ????


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That was before INR started falling. Currently 7870 is ~18.5k.



Yes that noob at lamington told me that he quoted me 16.5k without tax and that after tax it would be 17.7k 



shebz7 said:


> A.S.S = after sales something  ????



After Sale Service


----------



## shebz7 (Sep 29, 2013)

Alright i am in a bit of a tussle right now.

The current config is roughly going to cost me 75k ( including ups and table and internet + wifi router and etc ) i was hoping to get al this  done under 50k-55k and the dollar rates are not helping either.

request if somebody can suggest a config that is not too big  a compromise from the existing setup


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 29, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Alright i am in a bit of a tussle right now.
> 
> The current config is roughly going to cost me 75k ( including ups and table and internet + wifi router and etc ) i was hoping to get al this  done under 50k-55k and the dollar rates are not helping either.
> 
> request if somebody can suggest a config that is not too big  a compromise from the existing setup


FX 6300 (7300)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7100)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
WD blue 1 TB (4100)
Zotac GTX660 (15300)
Seasonic S12II 520 W (4500)
Asus optical drive (1000)
Dell S2240L (8800)
Logitech MK200 (800)
APC RS-600  600 VA UPS (2400)
Basic table (1800)

total: 55.6k

If you can extend by 2k, then get Sapphire HD7870 2 GB instead of GTX660.


----------



## shebz7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Boss you forgot the cabinet 55.6k +3k  rounding to 59k 

I was wondering if i should go the APU route and do away with the graphic card completely and save cost right now and buy the card 6 months down the line.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Boss you forgot the cabinet 55.6k +3k  rounding to 59k
> 
> I was wondering if i should go the APU route and do away with the graphic card completely and save cost right now and buy the card 6 months down the line.
> 
> What do you guys think ?



what is the maximum amount you can spend?


----------



## shebz7 (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't worry I finally bought the damn thing although went heavily over budget.
Will share the pics and detailed specs with price soon


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 13, 2013)

shebz7 said:


> Don't worry I finally bought the damn thing although went heavily over budget.
> Will share the pics and detailed specs with price soon



congrats.waiting for the pics and specs


----------

